# Modern Mercs worth buying?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I've always wanted an MB but got quite badly screwed when I bought a new 2003 C320. Problem is I really like the look of the new GLA. Are they reliable and put together well these days?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmm the GLA has the same interior as the A class and it's not great tbh. Some pretty cheap plastics around. Worse than w203 C class I'd say. 

Merc don't fare that great in reliability and you'd be lucky to get problems sorted without significant hassle. Merc dealers generally suck

The GLE does seem to suffer from a wide variety of issues taking a look at the merc forums anyway


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Merc don't fare that great in reliability and you'd be lucky to get problems sorted without significant hassle. Merc dealers generally suck


Rubbish . The only issue I've had with my E300 Hybrid, after 95k miles is a new set of injectors, and even that was done under a recall.

Steer clear of the B Class. Last time we looked at one for the fleet, the interior wouldn't last 5 mins it was so flimsy.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Wife's got a 2015 GLA 220d 4matic in orient bronze, we both think it's great very capable vehicle. It is a jacked up A class but that's no bad thing. My advice would be go for the amg sport model looks a little nicer than the standard model.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Merc don't fare that great in reliability and you'd be lucky to get problems sorted without significant hassle. Merc dealers generally suck


Agree and disagree 

DMF went 2 weeks inside warranty expiring, replaced without question. Technically a wear and tear component I'd say so lucky to get that done. Biggest hassle was the replacement car via Europcar but that was because I'd mislaid my licence 

Diamond cut alloys failed, again replaced under warranty with a contrib from me.

From those I know who have say Audi and BMWs it seems to me Merc are possibly just that little bit more helpful, hear of some shocking fob offs by BMW would seriously put me off buying one.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't know about reliability but the Interior quality of the mercs I've been in have been poor, really let the car down


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

neilos said:


> Rubbish . The only issue I've had with my E300 Hybrid, after 95k miles is a new set of injectors, and even that was done under a recall.
> 
> Steer clear of the B Class. Last time we looked at one for the fleet, the interior wouldn't last 5 mins it was so flimsy.


Nah its not. Go on any Merc forum you'll see multiple issues in every single model. Maybe its just me being on the Lexus forum that I rarely see any reliability problems on the new cars at all so you could say I am comparing to very high reliability and therefore Im somewhat skewed.

But then, granted my Merc wasn't exactly modern but the electrics played up, wheel coating failed, pulled to the left and the alignment was bang on, seats started wearing prematurely, water pump went and belt was on the way out.

There are a few other things though, the Merc's ive driven recently had a really bad standard audio system! The burmester didn't sound great either on the C class or the GLC.

And its not like they drive amazing either, especially the GLC. I genuinely think a Qashqai is a better proposition.

I presume you drive more than 10k a year then? If you're spending most of your time on a motorway, pretty much any car is reliable. Its town driving which killed my Merc off.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I drive about 70k a year, and it's mostly motorway driving, so the car isn't stressed at all. So, I'm quite lucky really.

I'm also fortunate in that in the E300, I've got the Harmon Kardon upgraded audio over the crappy tinny standard set up.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

neilos said:


> Well, I drive about 70k a year, and it's mostly motorway driving, so the car isn't stressed at all. So, I'm quite lucky really.
> 
> I'm also fortunate in that in the E300, I've got the Harmon Kardon upgraded audio over the crappy tinny standard set up.


Theyve stopped doing Harmon Kardon now on the newer models, dont really know why. They seem to be heading towards Burmester. It sounds great on their higher end models like the S-class but the Burmester in the new C and GLC are lacking compared to the Harmon Kardon in the previous C and E class


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As long as they don't start supplying some of that rubbish Bose that you find in Nissans. I'm sure its just a badge an no actual Bose parts.

Modern Merc...Yes but it won't be a big as gap quality wise compared to run of the mill stuff like it used to be.

An A Class will be built with materials no better than say an Astra.

Years ago when you purchased say a 190E, the difference in materials would be huge compared to say a Cavalier.

Reliability...no one can answer that but all Mercs come with a 30 Year breakdown cover (with T&C's as you would expect)


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

ive got a CLA and in the 18 months or so ive had it ive never had any issues, well there was a small one where the number plate was a little too long on the front and caused the sensors to go off at weird times, since the plate was shortened ive not had any issues since. 

paint doesn't seem as hard as is made out, ive got northern lights violet paint.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

You just can't beat the old stuff as far as ze Germans are concerned.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

smw said:


> You just can't beat the old stuff as far as ze Germans are concerned.


I think this comment sums it up, nothing these days is made "like it used to be" however based on your car choice it sounds like it will be under warranty? The aesthetics or perception of quality can differ person to person.

Trial it, buy it, enjoy it.... :thumb:


----------



## Yugguy (Apr 14, 2016)

I have recently bought a 58 plate C220 CDI, Elegance trim, so fully loaded and extremely comfortable. It has 57k on the clock, has been serviced yearly and is absolutely mint. The inside is rattle and squeak free, it feels no different than my friend's 2013 E-class.

Had it for 5 weeks now and it is just very, very nice to drive, smooth, quiet on the cruise. 170bhp so it goes quite well (tho I do want a remap to the C250cdi output, 200bhp) Got a 2 year comprehensive warranty too.

If you find a good independent, and there are plenty, servicing costs are no more than a Ford or Vauxhall, and consumables like filters, brake discs and pads don't cost any more either.

I had been looking to replace my old Focus for a while, and I test drove a few Astras and Insignias on 13 and 14 plates and they just left me feeling a bit "meh". There was nothing wrong with them, they had lots of kit and they are decent cars but you pays yer money and you takes yer choice and for me it feels good driving around in a Mercedes. They age well, mine has a private plate and it will still look good 10 years from now.

Also, if you get a Merc that is in the MB approved scheme, and you keep up the main dealer servicing, you can keep the manufacturer warranty and the free MB roadside assistance for decades, I think it's something like 20 or 30 years. If you do a lot of miles this is worth it's weight in gold.

Just got delivered my snow lance so next weekend I will attempt my first detail, with clay and polish and Z8 and all sorts of stuff. I'll post a few before and after pics.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

You search posts about any car make, and you will find negative ones.

My brother in law has recently bought a GLA, and I was surprised when I got inside, how cramped it felt. Also, the windscreen is very shallow, felt like I was looking through a letterbox (not quite, but you know what I mean)

Generally though, Mercs are great cars


----------



## SDB278 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well for what it's worth I've had a c220 d estate since November. I've done 13,000 miles and so far so good. Condition based servicing means it hasn't come up for a service yet, but must be soon, so we will see what the dealers are like then.

Interior quality is great (but before that I had done 130,000 mile in a Renault grand scenic), so that was showing its age.

Only thing I don't like on the merc is the screen for media sat nav etc. Looks like they forgot and just stuck an iPad there. Sat nav is really slow to locate when you start and re route, and looks like it is drawn with crayons. Not that easy to update as it is some m.b. Garmin mash up. The Renault built in Tom Tom was far better.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> You search posts about any car make, and you will find negative ones.


^this

Every car, regardless of brand has it's weak points and being a mechanical entity something could fail at any time.

Considering how many cars are on our roads I'd suggest that all modern cars are relatively reliable and is testament to the R&D involved before a car hits the market.

If you are buying a used car there are so many variables - how it's been driven, how it's been serviced and frequency of servicing to name just a couple which all have a bearing on how reliable a car will potentially be in future years.

If everyone went on internet information, rumour and folklore when purchasing a car nobody would actually buy one....find a model or models which suit your budget & buying criteria and do all the relevant checks, however basic and get it bought!:driver:

Just my 2p.

Chris


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Great cars, coming up to 2 and a half years and not one problem with my e250, only been back for servicing, flys up and down to Aberdeen from North East and never misses a beat, no cheap plastics even around the lower part of interior like you find in some other so called prestige cars. Talk to owners and make your mind up:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Love my c250 had a c220 for 4 years never missed a beat now have a c250 sport plus AMG and it's very good. 

Gonz.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Great cars, coming up to 2 and a half years and not one problem with my e250, only been back for servicing, flys up and down to Aberdeen from North East and never misses a beat, no cheap plastics even around the lower part of interior like you find in some other so called prestige cars. Talk to owners and make your mind up:thumb:


Or don't talk to owners and then make your mind up. Owners tend to be biased.

Generally just go read up on the forums about the car you want to buy. Then you can get good and bad views


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking at some used 2013 BMW 328i at the local dealer though haven't gone and seen them up close. How would y'all compare the two marques?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

My 2011 c250cdi AMG has covered 51k to date. No reliability issues whatsoever. Serviced at MB for its first 3 years, nothing other than routine service work needed. Discs and pads recently replaced at front, pads on rear done at same time. I get it serviced at a trusted inde for peanuts, using OE quality parts. If it wasn't for the 911 itch, ID have another .


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

cptzippy said:


> Looking at some used 2013 BMW 328i at the local dealer though haven't gone and seen them up close. How would y'all compare the two marques?


Engine in the 328i is great. The 2013 BMW 3 series has a better quality interior than the GLA but its a bit bland IMO.

Of course the handling is awesome but it has a decent balance between comfort and handling.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Or don't talk to owners and then make your mind up. Owners tend to be biased.
> 
> Generally just go read up on the forums about the car you want to buy. Then you can get good and bad views


Exactly my point, talk to people who own them, they will tell you good or bad, not people who don't?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Exactly my point, talk to people who own them, they will tell you good or bad, not people who don't?


The point is, that on the forums there will be issues as well as positive attributes. The bad thing about asking views is that the people who havent had a problem will reply whereas those who have wont


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

cptzippy said:


> I've always wanted an MB but got quite badly screwed when I bought a new 2003 C320. Problem is I really like the look of the new GLA. Are they reliable and put together well these days?


What problems did you have with the C320?


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

PaulN said:


> What problems did you have with the C320?


What problems didn't I have! When the entire shifter assembly popped out on the first morning that was 'normal' according to dealer. On going problems with the key. Various other electrical gremlins meant 8 times to shop in the 8 months I owned her. Final straw was when she wanted to throw the tail out I the wet no matter how carefully I drove. Dealer was very much less than helpful or friendly as well.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> The point is, that on the forums there will be issues as well as positive attributes. The bad thing about asking views is that the people who havent had a problem will reply whereas those who have wont


Run into that in my MINI forum and why I asked here first.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Been on the MB Forum for a while looking for something old CLK E, perhaps the key is buying specific years before some of the problems arose especially rust, my sister had a 500SL white with blue leather, what a car that was. My boss had a new one only the ride was not what they wanted so swapped it for another model. Those MB boys are very helpful in sharing the knowledge they have.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Titanium Htail said:


> Been on the MB Forum for a while looking for something old CLK E, perhaps the key is buying specific years before some of the problems arose especially rust, my sister had a 500SL white with blue leather, what a car that was. My boss had a new one only the ride was not what they wanted so swapped it for another model. Those MB boys are very helpful in sharing the knowledge they have.
> 
> Good luck, John Tht.


And its also an awful place to be, especially if you buy a car and it has issues. Utter knobs looking at some posts on there

They pretty much say "should have done all the checks then". What rubbish advice, not everyone knows mechanical ins and outs of cars.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That forming plus norming in any group experience has the duality of exclusion, most forums in any aspect have similar traits, your observations made me smile, as mentioned every car brand has issues just trying not to buy them all.

John Tht.


----------

